# Komoot problem rox 12.0



## Mwstyle76 (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo,  ich habe ein akutes Problem. Der rox synchronisiert zwar meine geplanten Strecken auf komoot.....aber aufgezeichnete touren mit den rox werden nicht mit komott synchronisiert......keine Verbindung  möglich...bleibt nur das rote Kreuz nach versuch.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo @Mwstyle76,

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht.

Konntest Du bis dato alle Tracks auf Komoot übertragen oder betrifft dies nur eine einzelne Einheit?

Kann der Datensatz im Data Center oder aber auch in der Sigma Link App angezeigt werden?

Ist eine manuelle Übertragung vom Data Center zu Komoot möglich?


Liebe Grüße,
Euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roulez (16. Juni 2020)

ich habe hier das selbe Problem Data Center, Strava und Link App sync funktioniert Komoot nicht. 
Komoot zuletzt am 29.05. erfolgreich syncronisiert seit dem das rote Kreuz
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Mwstyle76 (16. Juni 2020)

Bis jetzt ging es ohne problem...Aufzeichnung mit den rox...im heimischen WLAN oder Hotspot angemeldet und alles war bei komoot. Im data Center...sigma link sowie strava wird alles auch angezeigt. Das synchronisieren meiner geplanten Strecken mit komoot funktioniert ja auch,nur gemachte kommen dort nicht an. Die manuelle Übertragung ist mir neu,  ich nutze alles auch nur mit handy oder Tablett.


----------



## Mwstyle76 (16. Juni 2020)

Alles neu installiert und zurückgesetzt brachte keine Besserung....alle Daten sind lm sigma Center...Cloud und link....aber Verbindung zu komoot mit Touren streikt.  Und grad das war der kaufgrund und entscheidung für den rox. Auch manuelles teilen geht nicht....


----------



## Mwstyle76 (16. Juni 2020)

Es wurde ein Fehler beim hochladen festgestellt.....
Das erscheint immer als Fehler Meldung wenn man es manuell über sigma link versucht zu teilen .


----------



## Max-Ferdinand (27. Juni 2020)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Aufgezeichnete Tracks kommen nicht in Komoot an, aber in Komoot geplante Touren landen auf dem ROX. Bei mir steht ebenfalls statt des grünen Häkchens auch ein rotes Kreuzchen. Das Datum unter "Letze Sync." ist aktuell. Der Schreibfehler "Letze" ist authentisch.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

das beschriebene Problem wurde von unseren Produktmanagern geprüft - es gab hier keine Auffälligkeiten. Die Touren konnten bei Komoot hochgeladen werden und die Anzeige erfolgt auch problemlos.
Könnt Ihr es bitte nochmals versuchen und uns ein Feedback geben, ob das Problem immer noch besteht? Wir gehen aktuell davon aus, dass dies eine temporäre Störung bei Komoot gewesen ist.

Danke für eure Rückmeldung,
euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## roulez (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Juli 2020)

Hochladen auf Komoot funktioniert bei mir tadellos.


----------



## Max-Ferdinand (3. Juli 2020)

Das das rote Kreuzchen wird nach wie vor gezeigt, aber geplante Routen werden von komoot zum ROX synchronisiert und gefahrene Touren kommen auch bei komoot an. Das Datum der letzten Sync wird aktualisiert. Ist also nur noch ein Schönheitsfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (4. Juli 2020)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 16719026"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> das beschriebene Problem wurde von unseren Produktmanagern geprüft - es gab hier keine Auffälligkeiten.


Lasst das mal einen Engineer prüfen und keinen Manager.

Problem besteht bei mir schon seit 20.6. Upload funktioniert zu Komoot, aber der Rox zeigt immer Fehler an. Foto ist von heute.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo miteinander und vielen Dank für die Bilder. 

Wir stehen mittlerweile wegen dieser Problematik in Kontakt mit Komoot, es sind nicht alle Accounts betroffen.
Wir melden uns bei Rückfragen von Komoot gegebenenfalls per Nachricht bei den betroffenen Nutzern.


Liebe Grüße,
euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (17. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen miteinander,

anbei eine kurze Information an alle, bei denen dieses Problem besteht:

Bei der Komootanmeldung muss der Zugriff zu Beginn bestätigt werden - dies gilt für den Zugriff der Touren, aber auch für das Hochladen der eigenen Fahrten.
Bitte daher auf dem ROX 12.0 nochmals abmelden, anschließend neu anmelden und dabei dann den Zugriff bestätigen.

Wenn es danach immer noch nicht funktioniert, wären für uns die Zugangsdaten von Vorteil, um den jeweiligen Fall detailliert prüfen zu können. Schreibt uns hierzu bitte eine Mail und wir kontaktieren euch dann mit der weiteren Vorgehensweise.


Einen guten Start ins Wochenende und liebe Grüße,
euer Sigma Sport Support Team.


----------



## roulez (19. Juli 2020)

hat bei mir funktioniert - MERCI


----------



## SIGMA-Support (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich freue mich euch mitteilen zu können, dass wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder unsere Türen für Euch öffnen 

*Am Mittwoch, den 23. September, *laden wir Euch gerne zu uns in die schöne Pfalz ein*.*

Ihr habt dann u.a. die Möglichkeit persönlich mit dem ROX 12-Produktmanager zu sprechen und Euch auszutauschen, Fragen*; *die euch auf dem Herzen liegen zu stellen und rund um dem ROX 12 mehr zu erfahren. Auch könnt ihr Wünsche und Ideen äußern - unser Produktmanager freut sich über jede Anregung.

Ebensfalls werdet ihr an diesem Tag unseren Kundenservice kennenlernen, sowie mich in meiner Position als Abteilungsleiter Service und Forum*-*Betreuer.

Die offene Fragerunde, sowie das ROX 12 Meet-and-Greet wollen wir selbstverständlich nicht nur steif in unserem Konferenzraum austragen, sondern natürlich auf unseren schönen Trails hier im Pfälzer Wald.

In nur wenigen Minuten sind wir von unserem Firmengelände mitten im Pfälzer Wald. Hier lässt es sich deutlich angenehmer über den ROX 12, sowie über SIGMA und weitere Produkte diskutieren.

Sollte jemand nicht die Möglichkeit haben, um mit dem eigenen Rad zu kommen, stehen an diesem Tage zahlreiche E-Bikes zur Verfügung, die mit unsere neuen Produktreihe EOX ausgestattet sind. Hier lässt sich der EOX-Produktmanager die Chance nicht entgehen und wird uns ebenfalls auf unserer Tour begleiten.

Nach einem offenen Austausch und diversen Höhenmetern werden in eine Waldhütte einkehren*,* um uns bei Bratwurst, Saumagen und Leberknödel zu stärken.

Da im September die dunkle Jahreszeit eingeläutet wird, werden wir Euch noch mit einer SIGMA Beleuchtung ausstatten, um diese zu testen.

Eine gewisse Mindestanzahl, eine maximal Teilnehmeranzahl, sowie eine aktive Mitgliedschaft hier im Forum ist von Nöten, sodass sich dieser Tag für Euch/für uns lohnt und ausführbar ist.

Selbstverständlich werden die entsprechenden CORONA Hygiene- und Sicherheitsvorkehrung eingehalten. Aufgrund der aktuellen CORONA Situation müssen wir uns vorbehalten den Tag der offenen Tür kurzfristig zu ändern, zu verlegen oder ähnliches. Dies versteht ihr sicherlich.

Über zahlreiche Zusagen per PN freue ich mich bereits jetzt schon 

Vielen Dank und bis hoffentlich im September bei uns in Neustadt an der Weinstraße.

Grüße,
Dennis vom SIGMA SPORT Team


----------



## PeterHadTrapp (29. April 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe seit heute einen Sigma ROX.12 Sport und kann ihn nicht mit Komoot verbinden. 
Folgender Ablauf:

Der Sigma ist ins heimische WLan eingebunden. 
Dann also auf den Komoot-Button im ROX-Menu gedrückt.

Daraufhin erscheint eine Seite, auf der unten der "Anmelde-Button" angezeigt wird. Wenn ich auf den klicke, dann wird kurz die Ladegrafik eingeblendet und danach passiert nix mehr.
Der Bildschirm des ROX hat oben einen grünen Balken in dem das Komoot-Logo steht, darunter ist die Fläche blau, ganz unten gibts eine Leiste, die nur einen "zurück-Button" anbietet.
Mehr passiert nicht ...





Die anderen Plattformen funktionieren alle, egal ob ich auf Dropbox, auf Strava oder auf Training-Peaks klicke, es öffnet sich immer relativ geschmeidig ein Anmeldefenster, nur bei Komoot erscheint der im Bild gezeigte screen und das wars ...

Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und alles noch mal neu hat leider nix gebracht

Hat jemand Ideen?

Wäre super, weil die problemlose Einbindung von Komoot einer der Hauptkaufgründe für das Gerät war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterHadTrapp (29. April 2021)

falscher Thread ...


----------



## Hopippola (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem und wollte fragen ob es sich lösen lässt und wenn wie?


----------



## Greatdisaster (1. Mai 2021)

Hopippola schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem und wollte fragen ob es sich lösen lässt und wenn wie?


Schau im Rox12 Thread nach.
Komoot hat an ihren Servern gebastelt und das Problem damit verursacht. 
Das Problem ist bekannt und sollte bald gelöst werden.


----------

